# A tool riddle



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 26, 2008)

What happens when a ROUTER marries a LATHE?


(scroll below for answer)
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
answer: They ultamitely have a  great "skew". 


OK,OK, I may not tell the best jokes but I do know a thing or two about how to make a great tool. What follows is the "mating" of tool technology (carbide inserts) from router bits and designing a steel handle to inspire the best cutting skew available today. This new styled skew is easier to handle with no vibration at all. The handle absorbs the "shock" of turning and the solid carbide (disposable) inserts provide the cutting blade. The inserts are as sharp as a rasor blade and stay this way through multiple pen turnings. Simply rotate the insert as the blade dulls and you have an instant "scary sharp" edge at your disposal.Turn a wood handle to suit your needs and you will have an heirloom tool.

As a self admitted tool junkie, this is currently my favourite shop tool to date. I'm turning "cylinders" without effort and best of all, I don't need expensive sharpening jigs and grinders to keep my "edge" at peak performance. If you care to offer an opinion, I welcome your comments especially if you have used the one sold through CS-USA.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jul 26, 2008)

I've been looking for that type of insert, where'd you get em from?


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 26, 2008)

Ron in Drums PA said:


> I've been looking for that type of insert, where'd you get em from?




B.C. Saw & Sharpening Co. here in Toronto, Canada. Also,Gladu Tools in Quebec.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 26, 2008)

Ron in Drums PA said:


> I've been looking for that type of insert, where'd you get em from?



http://www.easywoodtools.com/purchase.htm  also carries the inserts.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks Lou


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 26, 2008)

How does one get ahold of such an awesome tool


----------



## Woodlvr (Jul 26, 2008)

CSUSA carries this tool now. I have been trying to justify it to my boss, SWMBO.
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/New_Products?Args=

Bottom of page, the middle of the page.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 27, 2008)

In case I did not clarify it well, this new handled tool was machined in my uncle's shop based on current designs as that offered by CS-USA. The carbide cutters are larger than those offered at retail and considerably less cost than the $13.99 each price in the catalogue. I paid $6.00 CAD for mine and they cut blanks as if it were cutting through butter.


----------



## Fred (Jul 27, 2008)

Peter ... would you consider machining these flat bars for IAP folks and milling the ends to accept the carbide inserts? If so can you give us a price and time frame.

I think I just suggested you open your own shop? Can I get a commission as I need money desperately? (Just complaining is all!) The idea for you to make them is still on the table awaiting an answer from you.


----------



## tommyd (Jul 27, 2008)

*ci1 easy rougher*

isn't this the same tool from www.easywoodtools.com
sorry didn't notice this site was aready posted


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 28, 2008)

tommyd said:


> isn't this the same tool from www.easywoodtools.com
> sorry didn't notice this site was aready posted



Similar design but NOT exactly the same. For one thing I am using a "harder" material than SS. The insert size(s) is different dimensions and cutting angle. Mine has been engineered and designed for pen making and not bowl turning. If I decide to go and make limited production numbers, I plan to black anodize the bars and incorporate some other subtle changes based on input from IAP members. Pricing will also be "milder" than current CSUSA offering especially for the inserts.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 1, 2008)

I have the easy rougher and I love it. I've turned several bowls using it from start to finish. What a cutter it is!

Peter, I would be interested in another tool if you decide to make these available. I would like to find cutters for the easy rougher at a price less than $14 if anyone finds a source.

Do a good turn daily!
Don



Woodlvr said:


> CSUSA carries this tool now. I have been trying to justify it to my boss, SWMBO.
> http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/New_Products?Args=
> 
> Bottom of page, the middle of the page.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 2, 2008)

its_virgil said:


> I
> Peter, I would be interested in another tool if you decide to make these available. I would like to find cutters for the easy rougher at a price less than $14 if anyone finds a source.
> 
> Don



Don, kindly advise the SIZE that you need for your tool, I may be able to assist with your pricing concern.

Regards,


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Peter. I will try to give the info on size. The tool holder or square bar is very very close to .500" so I would call it a half inch square bar. The "seat of the cuter itself is then also .500 and the distance between the actual cutting edges (on top) is .594 inches. The stock cutter is square but there are some a couple of curved cutters. One has a radius on the cutting edges and the other has a radius on the corners. I would be interested in whatever shapes I can find. If you need hole dimensions I can try to measure that also. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


wood-of-1kind said:


> Don, kindly advise the SIZE that you need for your tool, I may be able to assist with your pricing concern.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## Freethinker (Aug 4, 2008)

its_virgil said:


> I have the easy rougher and I love it. I've turned several bowls using it from start to finish. What a cutter it is!
> 
> Peter, I would be interested in another tool if you decide to make these available. I would like to find cutters for the easy rougher at a price less than $14 if anyone finds a source.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure, but the ones at the very bottom of this page--

http://www.sunhillmachinery.com/store/index.asp?department=5

--look like the same size to me, or close to it. 

Box of 10 for $26.50

When i saw the $99 price for the easy rougher, my first thought was to obtain some 1/2 square stock and some replacement cutters for a helix head planer and make my own tool.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 5, 2008)

Freethinker said:


> I'm not sure, but the ones at the very bottom of this page--
> 
> http://www.sunhillmachinery.com/store/index.asp?department=5
> 
> ...




These are a bargain if they fit the skew. Hope that someone tries these out and reports back to the IAP members.


----------



## Mikey (Aug 5, 2008)

The Byrd Shelix cutterheads are curved. I'm not sure if this is what you are looking for. It would be easy enough to find out on a woodworking forum as these heads are very popular on joiners and do an excellent job.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 14, 2008)

*Craft Supplies*

Someone e-mailed me requesting a link to CSUSA in regards to their easy rougher(see below):

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...ose_Tools___Easy_Rougher___easy_rougher?Args=


----------



## sdemars (Aug 24, 2008)

From Easy Woods WEBSITE FAQ  . . .

"What new tools are you working on?
Our next tool will be a smaller version of the Ci1 called the Ci2 and will come handled only."

Wood-Of-1Kind is already in the process of building a smaller "Easy Rougher"

In about a month or so of "newbie" sharpening I will be ready for one . . .I hope both companies decide to use the same "carbide tips" @ least in the respect of them being able to be used by both tools . . . . That would create sort of an industry standard, not to mention eliminate the fear of buying something and not being able to buy replacement cutters down the road . . . .


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 24, 2008)

I have seen this tool discussed but never really knew what it was. Pretty amazing. I'm ready to throw out all my turning tools and buy one. Actually, I have an unused gift certificate for CS looking for something neat to buy with it.
Do you mind if I steal......er....plagerize......er, I mean...."borrow" this thread link to share with others on another forum?


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 24, 2008)

Rifleman1776 said:


> Do you mind if I steal......er....plagerize......er, I mean...."borrow" this thread link to share with others on another forum?



Feel free to get the "word" out there. Trade name for my tool will be SKOGGER, when you "C1" (pun intended) you'll want it.


----------

